# 1994 Snapper lawn tractor need plow blade



## graceslawn&snow (Feb 21, 2010)

i have a 1994 snapper lawn tractor and i cant find a plow blad for it. is there any on the market that will fit it?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

none that I know of you can try fabbing something up and due some looking around on snapper "lawn tractor" forums and such.

got a Pic of the front of your tractor?


----------



## graceslawn&snow (Feb 21, 2010)

I can get a pic of it


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

well that would help for giving an idea of how to mount a blade on the garden tractor


----------



## graceslawn&snow (Feb 21, 2010)

this is the front end the rod going across is the axle so that could be a problem


----------

